# Curious about 328d prices



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Looking at CPO 2014s the 328ds seems to be running about the same price as the 2.0 petrol 328is. Why? My wife is more interested in the 328d, so it's a boon for us on paper but I am confused as to why the price premium seems to disappear when everything I've heard diesels tend to retain value better?

Is it because gas prices have dropped and people (myopically) think they will remain low? Or is there an issue I haven't heard about with the new diesel?

My sister loves her X3 diesel, by the way. 32 mpg around town, 38-39 on the freeway.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Found a CPO 328d with premium, tech, parking assist/PDC, seat heaters, enhanced smartphone, 23k miles for 33.5k. KBB and Edmunds showing it around 38k CPO. Seems like a decent price.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Ordinarily I would ask you if you're located in UK - the "s" on the end being indicative of a European model designation. But your signature has Russel Wilson, a Seahawk from Seattle. Maybe you're an American Football fan in the UK? However, the 328d model is unique to the USA/CA; same car is sold as 320d in EU/UK... But you also used "petrol". I'm so confused...

Anyway, there haven't been any problems to speak of. In the US, price takes into account cost of diesel making running costs of d versus gas similar. BMW USA have indicated that the 328d isn't selling hotcakes; they're discounting them a bit because of that.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Floy - thanks. 100% US. 

Interesting that people do not see a massive fuel advantage with the 328d v 328i. I have a 2013 328i and get 24-25 mpg combined. So with diesel fuel only 6-7% more than premium, it would be pretty shocking to see the diesel engine not return at least that much better combined. As mentioned my sister's 2 ton X3 diesel is getting her 32 around town and she jackrabbits that thing.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

brkf said:


> Floy - thanks. 100% US.
> 
> Interesting that people do not see a massive fuel advantage with the 328d v 328i. I have a 2013 328i and get 24-25 mpg combined. So with diesel fuel only 6-7% more than premium, it would be pretty shocking to see the diesel engine not return at least that much better combined. As mentioned my sister's 2 ton X3 diesel is getting her 32 around town and she jackrabbits that thing.


32 mpg around town wit a lead foot is hard to believe. where does she live? I'm easy on my 335d and get 25 around town, 30 average, and 36-38 hwy, depending on speed. Of course where you live has a lot to do with mpg. I like the mileage because I can go much further than a gas 335 before having to fill up. Money saved is not really top priority on my list.


----------



## BobBNY (Sep 2, 2011)

No price delta between the gas vs. diesel versions can be a lot of things. Are the cars optioned the same, mileage. Another factor is that used diesels don't sell that fast. So the car may be priced more aggressively.

I have a different car but in my city traffic suburban commute in a heavier car in Comfort mode I average 29-31 mpg. Hiway about low 40's.

BB


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

brkf said:


> ...
> My sister loves her X3 diesel, by the way. 32 mpg around town, 38-39 on the freeway.





brkf said:


> ...As mentioned my sister's 2 ton X3 diesel is getting her 32 around town and she jackrabbits that thing.





dragoncoach said:


> 32 mpg around town wit a lead foot is hard to believe. where does she live? I'm easy on my 335d and get 25 around town, 30 average, and 36-38 hwy, depending on speed. Of course where you live has a lot to do with mpg. I like the mileage because I can go much further than a gas 335 before having to fill up. Money saved is not really top priority on my list.


Why is 32mpg around town hard to believe with the 2L diesel? You're doing well getting 25mpg city with your 3L, dragoncoach.

brkf- I test drove a 328d and liked it very much. Not in a position to buy one right now but if I did need a new car this would be at the top of the list. Please keep us posted on your decision :thumbup:


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

d geek said:


> Why is 32mpg around town hard to believe with the 2L diesel? You're doing well getting 25mpg city with your 3L, dragoncoach.
> 
> brkf- I test drove a 328d and liked it very much. Not in a position to buy one right now but if I did need a new car this would be at the top of the list. Please keep us posted on your decision :thumbup:


I assumed...yea, I know, the X3 had a 3.5. With a 2.0, I can see 32.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Best I saw in a 328i was 31-32 mpg - same driving style in the 328d is 43-45 (mainly hwy eco mode with coasting) - being down due to the cold winter it seems. The torque is great - staying with the 'd'.


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

brkf said:


> Floy - thanks. 100% US.
> 
> Interesting that people do not see a massive fuel advantage with the 328d v 328i. I have a 2013 328i and get 24-25 mpg combined. So with diesel fuel only 6-7% more than premium, it would be pretty shocking to see the diesel engine not return at least that much better combined. As mentioned my sister's 2 ton X3 diesel is getting her 32 around town and she jackrabbits that thing.


The N20 engine in a new F30 is just very efficient.

The problem with the diesel is that the prices of diesel fuel might unpreditably vary from gasoline, and people don't want to be collateral damage if (when?) the oil companies decide to screw with the truck companies.

In addition there are very serious concerns about general fuel quality for diesel in general (just crap diesel, or too old, or dirty), and the availability of whatever you decide is the maximum percentage of biodiesel in it. That can vary drastically by state, and nobody likes to be the screwed soup chicken if they have to move for work and can't find fuel.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

d geek said:


> Why is 32mpg around town hard to believe with the 2L diesel? You're doing well getting 25mpg city with your 3L, dragoncoach.
> 
> brkf- I test drove a 328d and liked it very much. Not in a position to buy one right now but if I did need a new car this would be at the top of the list. Please keep us posted on your decision :thumbup:


Unless something changes, we have our list of features and the 328d elite cpo is the vehicle my wife wants. Now it's just a matter of watching the bmw site until the one she wants pops up. Saw one flash by at Santa Barbara BMW this weekend. By the time I called them they had a buyer.

There's one 500 miles away but that's a helluva a hike take my 328i there for pull ahead program. Someone mentioned you can sometimes get a local dealer to do a *****back via pull ahead. Guess I can start emailing around...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Squiddie said:


> The N20 engine in a new F30 is just very efficient.
> 
> The problem with the diesel is that the prices of diesel fuel might unpreditably vary from gasoline, and people don't want to be collateral damage if (when?) the oil companies decide to screw with the truck companies.
> 
> In addition there are very serious concerns about general fuel quality for diesel in general (just crap diesel, or too old, or dirty), and the availability of whatever you decide is the maximum percentage of biodiesel in it. That can vary drastically by state, and nobody likes to be the screwed soup chicken if they have to move for work and can't find fuel.


Hey if it means we're able to get the better, more efficient car for about the same price, we'll take Americans' reluctance to go diesel.


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

brkf said:


> Hey if it means we're able to get the better, more efficient car for about the same price, we'll take Americans' reluctance to go diesel.


Sure. But you also have to take xdrive in the US.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Squiddie said:


> Sure. But you also have to take xdrive in the US.


Huh? for a 328d sedan? No.


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

brkf said:


> Huh? for a 328d sedan? No.


My bad, I had just left the wagon thread.


----------



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

Is lingering concern about CBU also an issue? I suspect that played into what I thought was good deal when I purchased my 335d last year. Will probably have to put whatever I thought I saved into an extended warranty or CBU fund. Apologize for this post in advance if the consensus is that the 328 is immune.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Wannabe32 said:


> Is lingering concern about CBU also an issue? I suspect that played into what I thought was good deal when I purchased my 335d last year. Will probably have to put whatever I thought I saved into an extended warranty or CBU fund. Apologize for this post in advance if the consensus is that the 328 is immune.


I don't think we can yet determine if this is going to be a problem on the 2L diesel.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Squiddie said:


> My bad, I had just left the wagon thread.


The wagon is sweet but no need for the AWD or extra weight with our lives.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Wannabe32 said:


> Is lingering concern about CBU also an issue? I suspect that played into what I thought was good deal when I purchased my 335d last year. Will probably have to put whatever I thought I saved into an extended warranty or CBU fund. Apologize for this post in advance if the consensus is that the 328 is immune.


Yeah it's a lingering concern for me. That's why I was shocked to see cars that were 48k new selling for 35k cpo. That's a nice discount so my brain got to thinking about BMW engine issues (my 335i N54 was lemoned, BMW could never solve my ZHP's engine stutter) and if this played a role.

Wife was hot on the Lexus GS350 for about a month and then suddenly became enamored with the 328d. My sister's testimonial to the high mileage caught her ear as my wife makes a 300 mile roundtrip a few times a month. The pull ahead on my 328i, the elite warranty, the $500 credit all add up in her mind to a good deal. Personally, after 4 BMWs, I don't trust they make a car major defect free from the factory. She figures we're due for one built by a good robot. :rofl:


----------



## bulletguy (Aug 21, 2014)

*Mpg*

Drove really hard till first oil change @ 8K miles. Was averaging around 36pmg back then on combilned (85% freeway 15% city) driving. It went from 28->32->34->36->38 MPG in first 8k miles.

I think I'm past first break-in period and now MPG amazes me everytime I check the readings or fillup.

You won't believe, on freeways at 80 mph, I'm getting around 46-48 MPG.

On combined driving, I'm getting around 42 MPG.

Now you can't compare these numbers with GAS version. Not at all. I had one completly broken-in (328i) as a loaner while my car was away. On freeway at 80MPH it gave me 28MPG. And combiled it gave me 24MPG.

:thumbup:


----------



## hanh (Feb 27, 2015)

Gasoline prices are rising


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for all the answers. After reading the board and seeing the issues with the 335ds, I decided to pass on the 328d for now. Maybe after more data is in my view will change but having lemoned an N54 335i, and I don't trust BMW much with new engines. We opted for another 328i.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

brkf said:


> Thanks for all the answers. After reading the board and seeing the issues with the 335ds, I decided to pass on the 328d for now. Maybe after more data is in my view will change but having lemoned an N54 335i, and I don't trust BMW much with new engines. We opted for another 328i.


You answered your own original question.


----------

